# My Family Room Theater (First Attempt!)



## wglyons (Sep 7, 2009)

This is my first attempt at a "real" home theater. I've had receivers before, but nothing this involved. As you can see from the pics I've added, I built a "man closet" in an unused corner of the family room. This allows a showcase of the rack, but also plenty of DVD storage and of course, the ability to get behind the rack. The TV on the wall is a Hitachi 50" plasma. The system is 7.1 using all Proficient speakers. I did all of the install myself post-construction, including running all of the wire on a two-story house - and yes, this room is on the ground floor, which made it challenging to run wire (but not impossible as many sites would have you believe). Also, I've read negatives for in-ceiling speakers, but I tell you what - this room sounds awesome with these Proficient Audio speakers. In-ceiling worked better as I have only 8' ceilings and the exterior of the house is block, so there wasn't room to house in-walls.

Below are the specs for what I've got downstairs in the family room:

1 - Hitachi 50" 1080p Plasma
6 - Proficient LCR870 (In-ceiling speakers)
1 - Proficient P12 (Subwoofer)
1 - Denon AVR-988 (Receiver)
1 - Belkin Pure A/V Power Cleaner/Surge/Battery back-up
1 - Denon - DVD-758 (DVD and SuperAudio CD Player)
1 - Dish Network VIP722DVR (Satellite TV)
1 - Sharp BD-HP20 (Blu-Ray Player)
1 - AudioSource Amp 100 (Amp for back porch speakers)
1 - Honeywell HRHD16+ (CCTV DVR)
4 - Honeywell CCTV Cameras
1 - Honeywell Power Products Power Supply (For CCTV Cameras)
1 - CE Labs HS103 (HDMI Auto-Switcher (I was one HDMI input short))
1 - Harmony 890Pro with RF Extender
1 - Dell Dimension 8400 for Music Server running iTunes (21,000+ songs on board)

As you can see from the pics below, I LOVE CABLE TIES!!!!

Hope you enjoy, and I'd love to hear any suggestions you might have...

Greg


----------



## wglyons (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My Family Room Theater (First Attempt!!!)*

Forgot to mention - 

I used a Samson 19" Equipment Rack, and ordered custome shelving/faceplates for each device from MiddleAtlantic...

Greg


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: My Family Room Theater (First Attempt!!!)*

Nice equipment rack. How big is the HT room?


----------



## wglyons (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My Family Room Theater (First Attempt!!!)*

Thanks!!!!

The room is about 20X20. After I placed the couch in the center, I measured the angles and distances to each speaker per Dolby specs.

I hope to have a dedicated theater at some point in the future, but for the time being, the sound is awesome. I'd also like to have a bigger TV (probably a projector with 100" screen, cuz as you can see on the pic, this 50" TV gets swallowed up pretty easy by the wall....

Greg


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: My Family Room Theater (First Attempt!!!)*

Very nice sheetrock work! Your pictures in the order they are goes straight from the frame work to the finished product. I about fell out of my chair!


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: My Family Room Theater (First Attempt!!!)*

Looks great man. I love the rack / access to the equipment room!


----------



## wglyons (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: My Family Room Theater (First Attempt!!!)*

Thanks for all the great comments!!!! It is nice to get such awesome feedback from this group...


----------



## thagerty (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: My Family Room Theater (First Attempt!!!)*

nice...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: My Family Room Theater (First Attempt!!!)*

Very nice! Cable ties are our friends. Some of the trucks we build at work seem like thats all that holds them together. (sorry to go off topic). Great job.


----------

